# Diarrhea in early pregnancy?



## tuckie27

Has anyone else had this? I have been in and out of the bathroom all through late afternoon/evening. I thought maybe it was progesterone suppositories, but this will be day 8 of taking those, so I doubt it took this long for any side effect like that to show up. I don't remember this with my other pregnancies. Just curious if maybe this is unrelated to my pregnancy or if any other women have experienced this too. TIA :)


----------



## beetroot

Hi :hi:

Yes, I had diarrhoea in my first tri. It would happen for a few days then I wouldn't go for a few days then that cycle continued for a while. I remember being worried about it too because I suffered from constipation only with my first pregnancy. I assume it's hormone related but not really sure. Try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. :flower: xx


----------



## Mackerel

I suffered from it to for a few days. I read that it is something to do with Hormones


----------



## DancingSheba

oh i've had bouts of that too. some days i cant even go, some days its hard to go (tmi) and some days its like almost diahrea. its just the hormones. they go back and forth lol. stay hydrated


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks for the answers! That's pretty much what I've been going through: mostly I'm constipated or only go once a day if I'm lucky and then all the sudden yesterday, I was in the bathroom over and over again, kinda worried me! Now that I know you ladies had it too, I'm not as worried :)


----------



## confusedprego

I got this too! It really worried me as I had constipation at first and then I had a week of diarrhea every morning for about a week and the doctor said it's normal and most likely due to stress/worry of the new pregnancy going ok. Rest assured - you're ok!!


----------



## SabrinaKat

LOL! Sounds like weeks 8-11 of my successful pregnancy (and I was worried, too!). I'd recommend some rehydration packets (can get at a drug store/chemist) which are safe in pregnancy, just to replenish the lost water (and you might feel a bit better, too!)

best wishes


----------



## LilOopsy

2 things it can be down to... 1) your vitamin tablets or 2) an increase in milk/dairy products. I found out today at 15 weeks that I have developed a mild lactase intolerance due to my increase in dairy since after finding out we were expecting. This can usually be fixed by taking calcium supplements. If it persists longer than 3 days then you should tell your GP/Midwife


----------



## ishvisahaani

I had diarrhea in my early pregnancy. This is due to the fact that many pregnant women become more sensitive to the food they eat when pregnant. In addition, their digestive systems tend to process food more slowly, which can lead to diarrhoea. Check these links for causes and remedies 
https://www.wikihow.com/Stop-Diarrhea-During-Early-Pregnancy
https://www.momjunction.com/articles/diarrhea-pregnancy-signs-causes-treatments_00327/


----------



## flou

I had a mixture of constipation and then diarrhoea in my first trimester. Somebody said to me that it can be another version of morning sickness. Or can be due to changing hormones and diet. Just make sure you stay hydrated.


----------

